# ممنوع الضحك. المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة "بيبسي" الشرح الواضح - سلسلة وضع الإسلام تحت المجهر.



## Alcrusader (2 يونيو 2010)

*ممنوع الضحك. المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة "بيبسي" الشرح الواضح من مشايخ الإسلام.

http://www.islameyat.com/video_player.php?post_id=1705&post_cat=28&post_scar=29&id=2756&;*


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يونيو 2010)

*أنا افتخر بأن أكون بعالم عربي مثل الذي نحن فيه...
وافتخر بشيوخ مسلمين أمثال هذا الشيخ العظيم!*


----------



## akram_769 (2 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا عايز اقول ان ده وجهة نظره والى عنده دليل على ضعف كلامه يتفضل يقوله


----------



## dimitrios (2 يونيو 2010)

*P*ay *E*very *P*enny *S*aving *I*srael

يا أخي هي الواحد كل ما يشوف كم حرف حد بعض بيقعد يفسرهم على زوقه تبقى مشكلة! في أشيء لا تحتمل وجهات نظر فيها حقيقة و فيهة تلفيق.
على العموم أخي *يمكن* يكون مالكين الشركة عم يستخدموا و يرسلوا أموال لإسرائيل *بس هيدا ما بيعني* نألف كذبي على الإسم لمجرد وجهة نظر
إليك بعض الشروحات لذلك:

Pepsi-Cola was first made in New Bern, North Carolina in the United States in the early 1890s by pharmacist Caleb Bradham. On August 28, 1898 , "Brad's drink" was changed to "Pepsi-Cola" and later trademarked on June 16, 1903.


The word Pepsi comes from the Greek word "pepse" (πέψη), which is a medical term, de***ibing digestion and the food dissolving process within one's stomach. Dyspepsia is also a medical term de***ibes a problem with one's stomach to dissolve foods properly. It also comes from the word pepsin which is an enzyme produced in the mucosal lining of the stomach that acts to degrade protein.


*Pepsin* is an enzyme whose precursor form (pepsinogen) is released by the chief cells in the stomach and that degrades food proteins into peptides. It was discovered in 1836 by Theodor Schwann who also coined its name from the Greek word _pepsis_, meaning digestion (_peptein_: to digest).[2][3] It was the first animal enzyme to be discovered, and, in 1929, it became one of the first enzymes to be crystallized, by John H. Northrop.[4] Pepsin is a digestiveprotease.[5]


سلام و محبة


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يونيو 2010)

*و هذا ما نحول أن نوضحه.
كل ما يجي عبال شيخ ما تأليف بدعى ما بروح وبيبدأ اختراعات وفلسفات افلاطونية على حسابه...
والذي يضحك مدى الإستخفاف بعقول الناس...*


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (2 يونيو 2010)

akram_769 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا عايز اقول ان ده وجهة نظره والى عنده دليل على ضعف كلامه يتفضل يقوله


ماهي وجهة النظر دي جاي من فراغ 
دي جاي من التخلف العقلي اللي اجاكم من الاسلام 
جاي من التخلف المتوارث 
انظر لحالنا العرب كم نحن متخلفين . من اشكال هالعالم 
وبتقلي فين الدليل ؟؟؟ الدليل قالولوا
سلام 
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يونيو 2010)

*طيب خدوا عندكوا الفتوى دي من الشيخ كيرلس

بالنسبة لتفسير كلمة Mohamed
محمد :

M = Murderer 
** قاتل*

*O = Oppressive  
ظالم

H = Heretic 
** كافر

**A = Artless  
**جاهل

**M **= Manslayer*
*قاتل ( مبيرحمش )
*
*
E = Erotic 
**شهواني 

**D = Defiled 
**نجس*
*
* جميع حقوق الترجمة , الفتوى محفوظة 

وعلى رأي الأستاذ اللي رد فوق 
الأستاذ akram_769
اللي عندو إعتراض على اللي انا بقولو يثبت !*​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (2 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههه ​


----------



## اليسوس أنستى (2 يونيو 2010)

Alcrusader قال:


> ممنوع الضحك.* المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة "بيبسي" الشرح الواضح من مشايخ الإسلام.
> 
> *



اسف انا نسيت انه ممنوع الضحك ، اسف :smi411:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 يونيو 2010)

اعظم الاديان فى العالم المسيجية التى تحترم العقل انا سعيد جدا بهذا الين العظيم





اليسوس أنستى قال:


> اسف انا نسيت انه ممنوع الضحك ، اسف :smi411:​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يونيو 2010)

*


kerlos-love-jesus قال:



طيب خدوا عندكوا الفتوى دي من الشيخ كيرلس

بالنسبة لتفسير كلمة mohamed
محمد :

M = murderer 
 قاتل

o = oppressive  
ظالم

h = heretic 
 كافر

a = artless  
جاهل

m = manslayer
قاتل ( مبيرحمش )


e = erotic 
شهواني 

d = defiled 
نجس

* جميع حقوق الترجمة , الفتوى محفوظة 

وعلى رأي الأستاذ اللي رد فوق 
الأستاذ akram_769
اللي عندو إعتراض على اللي انا بقولو يثبت !​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقوق الترجمة محفوظة طبعا متقلقش
و انا عن نفسي مش معترض
و اللي عنده اعتراض يثبت​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (2 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يشفي 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2010)

*افتي يا مفتي يا صاحب الدار نزرع اتي ولا خيار 

طول عمرهم بيألفوا وبفتوا جت علي بيبسي يعني

سيبهم يفتوا ياعم يمكن يرتاحوا 

ربنا يرحمنا منهم​*


----------



## العبد الخاطيء (3 يونيو 2010)

akram_769 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا عايز اقول ان ده وجهة نظره والى عنده دليل على ضعف كلامه يتفضل يقوله




تفضل هذا الدليل على ضعف كلامه واتمنى ان تتابع باقي الاجزاء من محاسبة شيوخ الاسلام

تفظل هذا ردي شاهد الفيديو للاخر حتى تعرف

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKCpJYWPncI​


----------



## Alcrusader (3 يونيو 2010)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *طيب خدوا عندكوا الفتوى دي من الشيخ كيرلس
> 
> بالنسبة لتفسير كلمة Mohamed
> محمد :
> ...



*هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهااااي!!!
فتوى عظيمة !!!!!!

الات أكبر على هذه الفتوى المباركة!
هذه الفتوى تحتاج إلى Topic لحالها  30:
*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2010)

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا عايز اقول ان ده وجهة نظره والى عنده دليل على ضعف كلامه يتفضل يقوله



ا*ه فى دليل كبير جداااااااا

شركة بيبسى تأسست سنة 1902

يعنى قبل قيام دولة اسرائيل باكتر من 40 سنة

 وسموها بيبسي كولا لانه يعالج مرض سوء الهضم , والذي يعرف ب dyspepsia.
*​


----------



## rana1981 (3 يونيو 2010)

*فتوى بضحك بجد​*


----------



## zama (3 يونيو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

